# أتعرف معنيlastfire?



## رمزة الزبير (6 أبريل 2012)

أتعرف معنيLASTFIRE?

أنها
Large Atmospheric Storage Tank Fires

على هذا الرابط يوجد عرض ممتاز بالخصوص:
http://www.nifv.nl/upload/112505_668_1190968464265-5._Lastfire.pdf


----------



## العقيد07 (6 أبريل 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (7 أبريل 2012)

مشكورة أخت رمزة
ملف مميز
باركك الله


----------



## عصام م.ا.م (8 أبريل 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## khaliduk (14 أبريل 2012)

*جزاك الله خيرا*​


----------



## محمودالحسيني (24 أبريل 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------

